# New travel rules coming?



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A friend in Manila went to her barangay office and was told that they were no longer issuing travel authorizations.

It appears that there will be some new rules coming out but no word if more open or more restrictive.

I had been told third hand, that to come to Cebu all that was needed was a test on arrival at Cebu Airport and then quarantine until results released, but have no confirmation on that.

Anyone hear any other rumors?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> Anyone hear any other rumors?


There are a lot of rumours in the World champion country of tsismis :heh: (=gossip)

Some even say they get HARDER restrictions... (Elsewhere than in Manila e g Surigao Filipina told me that recently.)

So mainly I just use them if I find something worth trying to CHECK if there are any *official *new info. (But as someone said in an other topic even official infos say different from each other.)


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> ...... (But as someone said in an other topic even official infos say different from each other.)


That is perhaps my biggest issue in living here. You can look at official channels and find that you must do" A" but not "B".

You can also find, on the same site, that you can do "A" or "B".

You can find, again on the same site, that you need to do both "A" and "B".

You can find undated sites that say that it was changed from past practices, but not what the past practices were or what they were changed to so you could perhaps develop a time line and see what was the most current.

These postings are not only on official web sites but individual individuals Facebook page but they look like they have official sanction.

Then you find a reference to doing "C", but it is not completely clear what "C" actually involves and how you go about doing it.

Then you go to the office to ask and find about "D".

Confused you go back and a different official says no not "A" or "B" or "C" or "D" but you must do "E".

When you go back to do "E" you get threatened with deportation because you never did "F".

Finally at the hearing they say why did you not just do "A" like the website told you to do?

IMFITP


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

For us to travel to the next Province we are required to have a travel pass, covid test and health certificate even if for 1 day and apparently quarantine for 2 weeks upon return home, glad we are in a decent sized Province as we have no wish to go through the hoops.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> For us to travel to the next Province we are required to have a travel pass, covid test and health certificate even if for 1 day and apparently quarantine for 2 weeks upon return home, glad we are in a decent sized Province as we have no wish to go through the hoops.


 (E g) Leyte province is split into two, demanding quarantine for 2 weeks at least when going to the south half.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> (E g) Leyte province is split into two, demanding quarantine for 2 weeks at least when going to the south half.


There is a YouTube video of a guy who spent two weeks in a quarantine place in Leyte. It did not look like fun, If you did not have a helper on the outside it would be positively totally unfun.

I really do not care what the rules are, I just wish that they were clear, understandable, easy to find, made sense and had some small amount of consistency.

But as we all know IMFITP.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I just wish that they were clear, understandable, easy to find, made sense and had some small amount of consistency.


AND I would want a chance to get in from abroad if not married (yet). Ok if demanding quarantaine. I would  specialy if the foreigner come from a country not using facemask enough as Sweden and USA. 

And very unfair to not let expats in *living *in Phils with SRRV long stay VISA. 

- -
BUT when being inside Phils it's perhaps some more consistency than some have noticed (?) because *regions are classified* into different groups.
Red =Very high risk. (E g Metro Manila and Metro Cebu.)
Green= Low risk. (E g Palawan. And I believe South half Leyte.)
Yellow = In between.

So it *make sence* to have different strict rules depening of which the region belong to.
If I have understood correct - Then each region have some freedom to decide details as long as they minimum follow the national rules for the classifications. 
E g regions are NOT allowed to let people in from abroad except the exceptions the national rules say. (As leting in Filipinos and expats with Filipino wife or kids, but with demands as quarantaine.)

I saw the map back when they started with this. June? But I didn't find it again when I searched for it. Around half of the country was Yellow and half was Green.

If I have understood corect the green ones allow free travelling within the region except need negative test to sure be let through checlpoints as beetween municipalies. 
Some say they just vave most through but I GUESS that's they don't check people they recognice they checked and let through recently so NOT just a sloppy control as some believe.

Above are *beside* the "Tourist bubbles" which have started some on test recently to try to save the tourist industry.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have no problem with them classifying different regions and making different rules for them. Crossing the international border should be the responsibility of the national government to make and enforce those rules.

What I do have a problem with is different areas being able to make their own rules. Lots of comments from others here with very strict additional rules and places with no additional rules and lax enforcement of the national rules when the two areas are under the same risk standard.

I can go to Carcar city on Fridays and Saturdays, nowhere can I find that rule written down but if I go to one of the malls there and show my Moalboal pass, I only get in on those days. The official rules are supposed to be that travel is allowed for allowed purposes. That is anyone between 21 and 60 is good to go over or under that age then essential travel only. However they will turn around people on the road without a quarantine pass, they only check motorbikes and buses, cars get a pass.

That is a problem, different rules, not promulgated and you only find out about them when you show up.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> A friend in Manila went to her barangay office and was told that they were no longer issuing travel authorizations.
> 
> It appears that there will be some new rules coming out but no word if more open or more restrictive.
> 
> ...


You can always contact the Cebu LGU or city government on their FB page to verify the requirements.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't want to know the Cebu City rules except for people passing through there. All the web sites list the rules for people going and staying in Cebu City.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Perhaps a little more local research then? I don't bother anymore and won't until an astute local member or local relative offers better news, and in the interim quite happy to vegetate.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Perhaps a little more local research then? I don't bother anymore and won't until an astute local member or local relative offers better news, and in the interim quite happy to vegetate.


 I got fooled by such I believe was official local decision in May/June, it didn't become as said, I* guess overruled* by National decision.

Back then Palawan had only one case (returning OFW in quarantaine) and wanted much less restrictions than the national. 
Unclear how few they REALY have now by the statistics include palawanians living elsewhere than Palawan and haven't been there since covid started!!! The locals say almost no cases still.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> .....
> Unclear how few they REALY have now by the statistics include palawanians living elsewhere than Palawan and haven't been there since covid started!!! The locals say almost no cases still.


452 cases 4 deaths 

https://covid19stats.ph/stats/by-location/palawan


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> 452 cases 4 deaths
> 
> https://covid19stats.ph/stats/by-location/palawan


That's including many people from Palawan e g OFWs, who have *never been* at Palawan since covid started. So very missleading statistics. 

(Cebu citizen (?) told about such much missleading for Bohol. I believe even more missleading for Palawan. When I asked 1.5-2 months ago, locals knew of only 9 cases total. I suppouse they didn't know of all, but that's huge difference from the official statistic...)


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> That's including many people from Palawan e g OFWs, who have *never been* at Palawan since covid started. So very missleading statistics.
> 
> ....


Do you have a reference for that or are you surmising?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> Do you have a reference for that or are you surmising?


(I believe ) it was Cebu citizen who told he have researched it proper for Bohol,
and that suit to the much lower amounts Filipino friends living at Palawan have told me. I suppouse my friends don't know of all cases, but I suppuse they would know many more if the numbers REALY would be as the official numbers. And it's kind of "confirmed" by Palawan have got comparingly soft restrictions concerning traveling within Palawan. 

I believe it was Cebu citizen who told the reason to tell high numbers is to get more funds to fight covid localy. 
As I suppouse everyone in this forum know, the Philippines have very much people working abroad. I believe more than average at Palawan by there are almost no production jobs there beside agricultural/forestry/fishing/mining. I have never heared of any manufactory at all there except tiny ones questionable if calling them "manufactories". One was DISCUSSED to be started, refining mango, but I believe it never did.
So asuming what Cebu citizen (?) told is true, and the higher percentage people workjing elsewhere, the official amount at Palawan is EXTRA to high.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> (I believe ) it was Cebu citizen who told he have researched it proper for Bohol,


I have done *"some"* research myself for the Province of Bohol because I live here but my research was NOT "proper" or extensive and was very limited and gleaned from 2 websites only; *DOH and the Bohol Provincial Government*...




Lunkan said:


> I believe it was Cebu citizen who told the reason to tell high numbers is to get more funds to fight covid localy.


This one was NOT me...I do however remember reading a post from someone who said that the government pays more for a COVID death and therefore might cause some hospitals to call deaths due to COVID when they might not be...BUT* it was NOT me* who posted that information!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

((I have had bad memory concerning nanes allways, and it didn't become better by I got a (small) stroke  but normaly I have good memory for "stories".


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> That's including many people from Palawan e g OFWs, who have *never been* at Palawan since covid started. So very missleading statistics.


That is why I like the way Iloilo keeps their stats. They say how many cases total, then split it to show how many 'local' cases, and how many are returning OFWs and LSIs. For quite a while almost all our cases were imports.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> That is why I like the way Iloilo keeps their stats. They say how many cases total, then split it to show how many 'local' cases, and how many are returning OFWs and LSIs. For quite a while almost all our cases were imports.


Are you getting your stats from FB? We do but I only see the figures on FB for La Union but Ben gets all the guff from the 5,000 relatives and friends on FB.Like this morning him telling me there is a new case in our local town 4 kilometres away. I talked to his Aunty (midwife) and niece a few days ago at a birthday party,,,,,, yes mask on while none of the 50 odd attending donned the same. Hospital staff are petrified when Covid cased are admitted because of insufficient financial support for correct protection and not wanting to take infections home to the family.

I have been under a misnomer for the last 6 months believing that our purchases/groceries etc will be Covid free after a few days, we wash refrigerated items and don't touch most other things for 3 to 4 days, wash, change clothes etc etc.
This morning I saw an article on the life cycle/survival of C-19. Astounded. At minus 20 celsius it could live up to a year, yes in our freezers and on smooth hard surfaces (glass, stainless steel, hard plastics) at room temperature for 4 weeks, the higher the temperature the life is reduced.
I will try to find the article I watched and share.

Well While Ben sanitises most if not all things after shopping we have never sanitised the car or bikes,,,,,,,, Tomorrow morning when I pull out chicken, beef, pork from the freezer I will have to re evaluate the packaging as well as the contents.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My bad for going off topic, Please accept my apologies.
The link from my previous post? As an old timer my searches revealed little,,,,,,,, the better half told me I was asking the wrong question, slapped yet again. Here is the link/report on the ABC from the CSIRO Australia.






Things to think about.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Are you getting your stats from FB? ...


Mostly from the local paper (online). The stats are provided by the DOH.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

*AND STILLL MORE TRAVEL CHANGES*...Streaming *LIVE* this weekend on a Facebook Video, (Saturday, October 10th), Philippine Cabinet Secretary Kario Nograles announced that since many foreigners are not yet allowed to travel to the Philippines, the Philippine Government will ease the current Inter-Agency Task Force, (IATF), travel restrictions and allow Filipino's with foreign partners travel authorization to travel outside of the Philippines in order to be reunited with their foreign partners.

The Management of Emerging Infectious Diseases has a few more details to iron out such as; outbound travel mechanisms, testing procedures, airport usage, airlines that will be allowed to participate, Bureau of Immigration and Department of Foreign Affairs, (DFA), input as well as coordinating with other countries that will accept Filipinos leaving the Philippines...

The Palace official asked the general public to please be understanding on the time frame to actually implement this program as there are so many issues that need to be coordinated so the program can operate smoothly. Outbound travel for Philippine Nationals has been suspended since March as a result of the COVID19 pandemic but several attempts, (June and July), prior to this to allow outbound travel due to rebooking issues have FAILED miserably and the fact that only one insurance company agreed to the conditions in the case that a traveler might contract the disease. However, those with confirmed bookings prior to July 20th were still allowed non-essential outbound travel before the process shut down completely, according to Palace spokesperson Harry Rogue.

Bottom line...at least the Philippine Government has recognized that there are couples and families who have been torn apart from each other and it appears that the government is trying to resolve the issue but *ABSOLUELY NO DATE* has been released for the implementation of this supposed new travel policy. This information was released this morning on Google News Feed. I did locate the Video on Facebook but it was in Tagalog so I have no idea what was actually said and only had this news feed report for this post.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Good that they are letting them out for family reunification.

Now they just need to be going somewhere that will let them in.

I am hoping for domestic rules to loosen up a little.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It looks like they are changing the domestic travel rules.

https://ptvnews.ph/presidential-spokesperson-harry-roque-on-iatf-resolution-no-79/ 

I am not sure what this will mean in practice but I am hoping that travel will be easy now.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> It looks like they are changing the domestic travel rules.
> 
> https://ptvnews.ph/presidential-spokesperson-harry-roque-on-iatf-resolution-no-79/
> 
> I am not sure what this will mean in practice but I am hoping that travel will be easy now.


I need a lawyer to explain this to me lol


----------

